# 3m door cup protectors??



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know where you can get precut door handle cup protector film for our cars? Or perhaps ones that are cut to fit universally and are the real deal made by 3m or another known company (not cheap Chinese eBay crap). I look for what I think is a very useful exterior protection "device" and all I do is get the run around from weird websites it leads me to each time I google it. I would get sheets of it but I'd need it to have a cutting template.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

i just got some off ebay... they seem legit, but I haven't installed them yet because it's too cold. We'll see though... they were fairly cheap so I dont really care if they don't work.


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Someone on here has some really nice chrome ones, but I can't remember which thread I saw them on, will try to find it.


----------

